
Self-destruct your conversations on Facebook Messenger - vezycash
http://economictimes.indiatimes.com/magazines/panache/now-self-destruct-your-conversations-on-facebook-messenger/articleshow/53174182.cms
======
herbst
I sure trust facebook to delete my data.

